# Old wives tales and gender - how it fared for me



## prbetsi75

So I just found out I'm having a girl! yay!!!! That was what I was hoping for. At my 12-week ultrasound, the tech said that she thought she saw a penis and believed it was a boy. So I was happy she was wrong. 

Here are some old wives tales and how accurate they were for me:

Old wives tale #1: Rumor has it that if you are carrying your baby high, it's a girl. -- Accurate for me. My belly is definitely high.

Old wives tale #2: Dry hands and cold feet are signs of a boy. Acne is sign of a girl. -- I did not have dry hands or cold feet. I did have some acne, but not for too long. But this one seems accurate again for me.

Old wives tale #3: Heartbeat, If your little one's heart rate is under 140 beats per minute, you're having a little boy. If it's over, get ready for your little girl! -- Accurate for me. Baby's heartbeat was consistently around 155.

Old wives tale #4: Sweet or sour; According to some, craving sweets means your going to have a little girl. Salty and sour cravings indicate a boy. -- Accurate again! I have been craving sweets a lot! Not really salty things.

Old wives tale #5: Chinese gender chart; This one is tricky as there are two kinds. One uses your actual age and month of conception (this one said boy for me). Another uses your lunar age and lunar month of conception (this one said girl for me). So the lunar age and lunar month were was accurate but not the other.

Old wives tale #6: Morning sickness; If you're stricken with a queasy stomach during your first trimester, think ribbons and bows. If you sail through your pregnancy with nary an upset stomach, it's blue all the way. -- Not accurate for me. I never threw up. I had one week where I didn't feel well but it was mostly just being tired. Didn't really get nauseas.

So most were actually true!


----------



## Pickleg

Old wives tale #1: Rumor has it that if you are carrying your baby high, it's a girl. If you're carrying low, it's a boy. -- Accurate for me, and I'm having a boy. 

Old wives tale #2: Dry hands and cold feet are signs of a boy. Acne is sign of a girl. -- I get cold feet and dry skin in general and acne is off the hook fo me so it isn't correct.

Old wives tale #3: Heartbeat, If your little one's heart rate is under 140 beats per minute, you're having a little boy. If it's over, get ready for your little girl! -- This is depends on when you decide is true, at 12 weeks he's at 165, but he went down to 145 at 16 weeks so not true.

Old wives tale #4: Sweet or sour; According to some, craving sweets means your going to have a little girl. Salty and sour cravings indicate a boy. -- Not True for me. I crave candies like there is no tomorrow.

Old wives tale #6: Morning sickness; If you're stricken with a queasy stomach during your first trimester, think ribbons and bows. If you sail through your pregnancy with nary an upset stomach, it's blue all the way. -- True for me, I threw up like twice during 7th week, and that was about it.

Old Wives tale #7: Baking soda; if you pee in a cup and pour it over another cup with some baking soda in it. If the pee start fizzle it's a boy since they have more acidic than girls. This is true for me and I tried it like 10 times on different days.


----------



## prbetsi75

Interesting! So far only #1 is accurate for the both of us. Let see how others made out. I should've tried the baking soda test!!


----------



## lilmonkey86

*Old wives tale #1*: Rumor has it that if you are carrying your baby high, it's a girl. If you're carrying low, it's a boy. -- not accurate for me, my little guy has been up in my ribs since about 16 weeks.

*Old wives tale #2:* Dry hands and cold feet are signs of a boy. Acne is sign of a girl. -- I did not have dry hands or cold feet. I have had some acne, but not for too long. 

*Old wives tale #3:* Heartbeat, If your little one's heart rate is under 140 beats per minute, you're having a little boy. If it's over, get ready for your little girl! -- Baby's heartbeat is consistently around 146 so again not accurate

*Old wives tale #4:* Sweet or sour; According to some, craving sweets means your going to have a little girl. Salty and sour cravings indicate a boy. -- Accurate! I have been craving salty and sour a lot! And sweets make me nauseous.

*Old wives tale #5:* Chinese gender chart; both kinds said girl, not accurate!

*Old wives tale #6:* Morning sickness; If you're stricken with a queasy stomach during your first trimester, think ribbons and bows. If you sail through your pregnancy with nary an upset stomach, it's blue all the way. -- I have thrown up once or twice so far. 

So most were inaccurate for me![/QUOTE]


----------



## kimmy04

Old wives tale #1: Rumor has it that if you are carrying your baby high, it's a girl. If you're carrying low, it's a boy. -- I am carrying quite low. Bump looks identical now to when i was pregnant with DS, but this time it's a girl. So first time would have been accurate but not this time!

Old wives tale #2: Dry hands and cold feet are signs of a boy. Acne is sign of a girl. -- I get cold feet all the time and my hands are really dry, not much acne though. For me this was not accurate!

Old wives tale #3: Heartbeat, If your little one's heart rate is under 140 beats per minute, you're having a little boy. If it's over, get ready for your little girl! -- agree with pp, depends when you check hb. With my son the hb was anywhere from 135-145. This time it ranges from 145-155, so slightly higher and see hat accurate. 

Old wives tale #4: Sweet or sour; According to some, craving sweets means your going to have a little girl. Salty and sour cravings indicate a boy. -- True for me. Only wanted salty things with DS, this time only craving ice cream and fruit. 

Old wives tale #6: Morning sickness; If you're stricken with a queasy stomach during your first trimester, think ribbons and bows. If you sail through your pregnancy with nary an upset stomach, it's blue all the way. -- True for me if I compare between my two. With DS I threw up maybe twice, felt queasy only for about a week. This time I felt wheezy for about a month and threw up maybe 4-5 times, still wasn't bad. 

Old Wives tale #7: Baking soda; if you pee in a cup and pour it over another cup with some baking soda in it. If the pee start fizzle it's a boy. - didn't try this with DS but I did it this time and it definitely said boy for me.. Not accurate!

Also the Chinese gender charts oddly enough were correct both times I also tried the ring test this time and it swung in circles instead of side to side which means girl so it was accurate!


----------



## modified

*Old wives tale #1:* Rumor has it that if you are carrying your baby high, it's a girl. If you're carrying low, it's a boy. -- boy

*Old wives tale #2:* Dry hands and cold feet are signs of a boy. Acne is sign of a girl. Inconclusive. Dry hands and minor acne at the start.

Old wives tale #3: Heartbeat, If your little one's heart rate is under 140 beats per minute, you're having a little boy. If it's over, get ready for your little girl! -- Girl.

Old wives tale #4: Sweet or sour; According to some, craving sweets means your going to have a little girl. Salty and sour cravings indicate a boy. -- Inconclusive. No cravings.

Old wives tale #5: Chinese gender chart; Both said girl.

Old wives tale #6: Morning sickness; If you're stricken with a queasy stomach during your first trimester, think ribbons and bows. If you sail through your pregnancy with nary an upset stomach, it's blue all the way. Girl.


----------



## Ambermichelle

Old wives tale #1: Rumor has it that if you are carrying your baby high, it's a girl. If you're carrying low, it's a boy. -- Correct for me. I'm carrying high and having a little girl.

Old wives tale #2: Dry hands and cold feet are signs of a boy. Acne is sign of a girl. -- correct for me again. I started to get a little acne in my second trimester, but no dry hands or cold feet at all.

Old wives tale #3: Heartbeat, If your little one's heart rate is under 140 beats per minute, you're having a little boy. If it's over, get ready for your little girl! -- Wow! Right again lol. I didn't really believe in this before haha. She started at 168 BPM at 8 weeks, then down to 154ish BPM at 13 weeks, then down to about 148 BPM at 22 weeks. 

Old wives tale #4: Sweet or sour; According to some, craving sweets means your going to have a little girl. Salty and sour cravings indicate a boy. -- 4/4! I've been craving all sweet things throughout this pregnancy. That's not anything crazy though...I'm known to have a pretty intense sweet tooth being pregnant or not lol.

Old wives tale #5: Chinese gender chart; This one is tricky as there are two kinds -- the lunar one said boy and the actual age one said girl so one of them was right for me.

Old wives tale #6: Morning sickness; If you're stricken with a queasy stomach during your first trimester, think ribbons and bows. If you sail through your pregnancy with nary an upset stomach, it's blue all the way. -- Not right for me either. I have had no morning sickness at all. 

Sooo I guess MOST of them were true for me. Wow!


----------

